# Pictures of my new 67



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

I decided to post some picture of my new Weyless 67 I got from Supergo. I know it's just stock and it really isn't anything more than what you think it is, but I thought I would post them up for 2 reasons.

1. Being to help others out thinking about getting the 67.
2. Showing off it's well made frame.

Now here's my opinion on the 67. I don't think I could've bought a better bike for what I wanted. The component spec' is fantastic, and I was utterly impressed by the component quality, and all the parts I got. The 67 to me is a rock solid ride, it takes a existing frame design, tweeks it a little, throws some good parts on, and you got a solid ride for the price. I love my 67, rides nice. (I havent been able to take it out too much, its a X-mas gift.)

I've included pictures of what you may want to know if you are thinking about buying it, or if you just want to check it out:








There is the complete bike.








This is interesting. If you see, the black part of the frame with the W on it, is completley replacable. This is good in the future in case you brake a axel and it screws up the dropout. You can buy these from Supergo, and bolt them on.








A blurry picture, but you can check it out. The 67 Frame goes square near the head-tube. I think this makes it stronger up there, but you weren't able to tell it goes square in the stock picture proabobly.








This is the construction of the swingarm and the cable routing. There is a lateral crossbrace in the swingarm for support which should help out considerably later.








There are sealed baring cartridges for the pivot point. You can see that cross brace.








A nice little vertical shot of my ride.








Look closeley. The seat tube isn't perfectly straight so you cannot drop the seat-tube to the very bottom. But, you get a LOT of seat tube acessability with the frame. The seat tube bends to accept the larger tires when you bottom the rear wheel out.








For you fat tire riders, the rear can hold a HUGE rear tire. THe wierwolf's are 2.5's, and they aren't even close to the frame.








And one last shot of the swinger.

Well I hope you got some helpfull stuff off of this. Or if you just came to take a peek at the 67. So yeah, 67 is pretty dope. I'd reccomend it.


----------



## freerider167 (Dec 2, 2004)

Nice bike, does it have a lot of pedal bob? i'm planning on getting the SX Trail in the near future, but that does seem like a sweet bike. CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Nice pics. Interesting that they use an easton bar instead of the house brand weyless bar.

TJ


----------



## bentimby (Jul 2, 2004)

so which came first? the 67 or the bullit? I know obviously they're different companies, but it seems like practically the same design to me...


----------



## BigDigger (Mar 29, 2004)

bentimby said:


> so which came first? the 67 or the bullit? I know obviously they're different companies, but it seems like practically the same design to me...


I believe the bullit was first in time, but you're correct--they're the same bike.


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

bentimby said:


> so which came first? the 67 or the bullit? I know obviously they're different companies, but it seems like practically the same design to me...


holy ****. why is it everytime someone posts up a picture of a single pivot bike someone has so say this comment. the bullit was not, i repeat, not the first single pivot bike. for crips sakes!

nice bike though. at that price they are very hard to beat. frame looks pretty nice, and parts spec is definatly on par.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2004)

Sweet ride man, and for 1000 bucks ... man......
Have fun on it.


----------



## newyorker (Sep 1, 2004)

*Wow..*

..that actually looks like a very nice frame. I couldnt find any info on the geometry on supergo's site. what frame size is that? do you know the dimensions? what stroke shock is that? looks great man, enjoy that ride it looks great.


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

looks great, especially for that great price.


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

there dam nice bikes...

i like the attention to detail theve used on the bike...the cable routing for one is all very nice...i really like it...great deal to...you kill that bike man...and you enjoy every second in doing so...

(and it is retarded how people compare every second single pivot bike to a bullit)


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

newyorker said:


> ..that actually looks like a very nice frame. I couldnt find any info on the geometry on supergo's site. what frame size is that? do you know the dimensions? what stroke shock is that? looks great man, enjoy that ride it looks great.


Its the 18 inch frame. The shock stroke is 2.75" so it's 9.00" Eye to Eye with a 2.75 Stroke. Fatty coil.

And yeah I will enjoy my 67. And about all the Bullit stuff, the bullit is a relativley basic frame idea that others have tweeked out. Look at the gemini. It has the same princple, just a different upper frame.

So I like my 67 .


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

hey man thanks for the picks!!!!! now im even more inpatient as im still waiten to get mine. should be here end of next week. does the rear end seem preaty stiff side to side on this one? and how does the fork feal. i am almost jellous of you but if you'rs if for christmas i will get to tear mine up before you lol!!!


----------



## Skygrounder (Apr 26, 2004)

Raptordude said:


> And yeah I will enjoy my 67. And about all the Bullit stuff, the bullit is a relativley basic frame idea that others have tweeked out. Look at the gemini. It has the same princple, just a different upper frame.


 Bullit, Gemini, 67, El Chamuco, Joker, ASX....all basically the same setup...just your standard monopivot uninterrupted seat-tube bikes...I think it's safe to say the design works 

Congrats on the new ride though. If you're looking for a nice $200 upgrade, allow me to recommend a 2004 Marzocchi Super T. "Sir Loin" on the boards just bought a 67, dumped the Z150 Dropoff on ebay for $335 (never rode it so he sold it as a new "take off" fork), and then picked up a Super T from Beyond Bikes for $529. Voila...$200 Super T.

Edit: and so as not to offend the "Tribe", yes, the the Yeti has that little extra linkage doohickie to add a curve to the shock rate, so it's a little bit different than the other monopivots


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

I'm still looking to keep my 67 with a single crown fork, cause I still gotta pedal uphill sadly. Unless however, the Junior/Super T does doesn't bob a whole lot.


----------



## Skygrounder (Apr 26, 2004)

Raptordude said:


> I'm still looking to keep my 67 with a single crown fork, cause I still gotta pedal uphill sadly. Unless however, the Junior/Super T does doesn't bob a whole lot.


 I don't think a Super T bobs much at all when climbing. Sir Loin hasn't complained, and he uses the 67 as his only bike. It adds about one pound of weight vs. the Z150 though.

The Z150 dropoff has SSVF cartridges in it and I believe works best as a "one hit" fork...where the Super T is filled with HSCV goodness (the higher end cartridges that are the reason Marzocchi forks are known for being plush (actually in 04 the Super T has one HSCV and one SSVF, but the value of having one side HSCV versus both sides HSCV is much debated).

Anoter option which I believe will significantly improve things is to buy an HSCV cartridge for your Z150 Dropoff, which ought to make it feel like an entirely different fork. I believe they're about $150. I'm no expert on swapping cartridges though...so please check with someone who knows what they're talking about in this area before buying anything.

Obviously don't worry about it if your happy with the performance of the Z150 as it is. You can always upgrade later.


----------



## newyorker (Sep 1, 2004)

Raptordude said:


> Its the 18 inch frame. The shock stroke is 2.75" so it's 9.00" Eye to Eye with a 2.75 Stroke. Fatty coil.
> 
> And yeah I will enjoy my 67. And about all the Bullit stuff, the bullit is a relativley basic frame idea that others have tweeked out. Look at the gemini. It has the same princple, just a different upper frame.
> 
> So I like my 67 .


Cool, thanks. Also, if you dont mind, whats the bottom bracket height from the ground up and the wheelbase axle to axle?


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

konabiker said:


> holy ****. the bullit was not, i repeat, not the first single pivot bike. for crips sakes!


Well, it should have been!


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

the bottom bracket is depending on the fork you use between 13and 14 inches tall cant rember the wheelbase but it is short and snapy. it is a very flickable bike.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 14, 2004)

Redo that front brake line before it got caught in the tree. Nice ride dude


----------



## FXRob (Jan 29, 2004)

Do they give you any option on what # spring for the Swinger? What does it come with if they don't? I weigh about 175ish with gear, just wondering if the stock spring would be ok for my weight...thanks! 

P.S. Nice bike, can't beat it for the money


----------



## Dairy_dude (Nov 2, 2004)

There's only one problem i have with this bike...It needs to be ridden!!!!! Don't read this go ride!!!


----------



## bluronthetrails (Apr 25, 2004)

*weight?*



Raptordude said:


> I'm still looking to keep my 67 with a single crown fork, cause I still gotta pedal uphill sadly. Unless however, the Junior/Super T does doesn't bob a whole lot.


How much does the bike weight man??

My next ride is going ot be a 5"+ travel bike, so for me, with a limited budget, it seems to be a killer deal, especially if I hope to ride some of the local trails with success, something quite scary on my NRS.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Lucky13 said:


> Redo that front brake line before it got caught in the tree. Nice ride dude


Yeah I was thinking about that, It's just waiting to make me get mad at it.

Uhh the bottom bracket height, I don't know exactly, but it is really, really high. Higher than a lot of stuff I've seen, but not like...insanely high. Basically you can clear a ton of stuff.

I think you would have to call Supergo to get a custom spring number. I got mine and I think its a 500?....gotta check. But anyways, you can adjust the SPV anyways.

I was checking out the Junior/Super T, and it seems like a worthy upgrade, I just don't see me needing more travel than 6. I do love a lot of suspenion when I go Tahoe riding though. And if I was gonna get a new fork, I would love to get a 170MM 66  Good idea with the Super T though, I'll keep that in mind. I'm sorta happy with the way the Z150 rides though.


----------



## Zonk0u (Jun 3, 2004)

how much does it weigh?


----------



## El Caballo (Nov 22, 2004)

My 18" weighs about 40 lbs out of the box with stock flat pedals. 

Not bad considering the huge-ass 30mm rims and heavy tires...just the front wheel and tire (no disc) is 5 lb 2 oz!

I ordered a Sherman Flick+ for $410 and am putting the unused Z150 on Ebay. Nice looking fork, probably really strong, but I don't like SSV. The Flick has actual shim stack damping, with compression and rebound adjustment. We'll see how much it ends up costing me.

I was really tempted by the $370 Stance Kingpin, but I do a lot of climbing and switchbacks and my knees don't like pain. And why doesn't Fox make a 150mm Vanilla RLC?


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

FXRob said:


> Do they give you any option on what # spring for the Swinger? What does it come with if they don't? I weigh about 175ish with gear, just wondering if the stock spring would be ok for my weight...thanks!
> 
> P.S. Nice bike, can't beat it for the money


Actually I took a look at it, and my spring is a 400.


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

with the spv swinger rear shock a 400 lb spring will acomidate a 230 pound rider nicely with gear. that is one of the best shocks out there right now. and i have over a year on one right now. they use a smaller pound spring than a usual gas charged shock. set the weight in air to about50 - 60 % ofyou're body weight and sit on the bike. for freeride you should want about a 30-35%sag on the shock.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2004)

Raptordude said:


> Uhh the bottom bracket height, I don't know exactly, but it is really, really high. Higher than a lot of stuff I've seen, but not like...insanely high. Basically you can clear a ton of stuff.


Its easy to measure it, just take a tape measure and measure from the floor to the center of the bb.


----------



## BigBill (Mar 25, 2004)

Does anyone know what the deal is with Supergo changing the parts list on these? I found out about this bike being on blowout last Friday and when I went to order it on Monday, the spec sheet had changed! Previously it listed as coming with a Sherman Firefly fork, Hayes Mags, XT fr der and XT shifters. On Monday they had changed the fork to a Z150, the brakes to nines (YUCK), the cassette to LX the der to Deore and the shifters to SRAM attacks! Pissed me off, so I didn't order it! 

Hope you dont have any problems because dealing with supergo's online customer service center is like pulling teeth ever since the performance buy out.


----------



## pufdup (Apr 17, 2004)

I would like to know what the differences are between the bullit and the 67. Why does one cost so much more than the other with a similar parts spec? Are you just paying for the name?


----------



## pufdup (Apr 17, 2004)

BigBill said:


> Does anyone know what the deal is with Supergo changing the parts list on these? I found out about this bike being on blowout last Friday and when I went to order it on Monday, the spec sheet had changed! Previously it listed as coming with a Sherman Firefly fork, Hayes Mags and an XT fr der. On Monday they had downgraded the fork to a Z150, the brakes to nines (YUCK) and the der to LX, thereby taking off about $300 of value. Pissed me off, so I didn't order it!
> 
> Hope you dont have any problems because dealing with supergo's online customer service center is like pulling teeth ever since the performance buy out.


 I wouldn't call going from a sherman firefly to a z150 a downgrade. Isn't there a recall on Sherman's right now?


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

i would rather have the z150 anyway. they are bad azz and stiff.


----------



## BigBill (Mar 25, 2004)

pufdup said:


> I wouldn't call going from a sherman firefly to a z150 a downgrade. Isn't there a recall on Sherman's right now?


I believe the recall is just for 05 flicks. I personally would much rather have a Manitou SC fork than a Marzocchi SC fork. Lighter, stiffer and the best customer service versus (probably) the worst. (speaking from personal experience.) However, I was off on the price discrepancy. z150's are more expensive than I thought, making them about the same price as the firefly.


----------



## El Caballo (Nov 22, 2004)

The only Sherman recalled is the 110 Jumper. Here's the official CPSC recall notice:
http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml05/05507.html

If you like Z150s, mine just went up on ebay...do a search for Z150 and you'll find it


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

ctrailfreak said:


> i would rather have the z150 anyway. they are bad azz and stiff.


Dude I love my Z150. My friend has a Breakout and it's nice and all, but the suspension feel for me is a little off in some ways. You can call me crazy, but I really do like my Z150.

As far as component spec, the one they set is final. Apparently they left the old component spec' from LAST years model still up. (03's were 1,800 dollars) I was expecting a firefly, but I was happier that I got a Z150.

67 versus Bullit....umm...you know I can't really say anything. The 67 is a well built frame as you can see, comes with some awesome components, and rides well. I've never really ridden a bullit, so I can't say anything.


----------



## FXRob (Jan 29, 2004)

El Caballo said:


> My 18" weighs about 40 lbs out of the box with stock flat pedals.
> 
> Not bad considering the huge-ass 30mm rims and heavy tires...just the front wheel and tire (no disc) is 5 lb 2 oz!
> 
> ...


----------



## El Caballo (Nov 22, 2004)

FXRob said:


> I take it those are the wire bead 2.5 Weirwolfs then?


Uh-huh. I weighed one...1100 grams, sir. And they're a bit skimpy for a 2.5.

I may get some 2.5 Timberwolves instead, or 2.7 Roller Pros. Save me about a pound and a half either way.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey guys, I was thinking about putting a E13 DRS on the 67....is that a wise decision?


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

i had last years model and am getting the new weyless 67 it is on the way now and i can say i have never even had a chain pop off of mine yet. unless you are doing big drops you'll be fine with out a chain guide on there. does it mount around the bottom bracket cup or does it mount to the specific tabs?


----------



## Cant Climb (Oct 12, 2004)

Sweet bike.

Do yourself a favor and get a King headset and new seat post though.....

but wow........what a nice bike........

CC.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

If I did get a e13 it would mount on the BB cup I believe.

I was never really concerned about my chain popping off too much...but...eh...I guess I may not need it.

Also I have a King on my current ride, and my current Headset should do fine. The seatpost is fine too. If I break em, I got a excuse to buy new ones.


----------



## drum714 (Nov 10, 2004)

I 've started to seriously consider this bike. Right now I'm looking into a Kona Coiler with 6 and 6 front and rear. I need to be able to climb, but stil wand to bomb down the hills and do some huckin'. What are your guys thoughts on the differences of these bikes(single pivot Vs 4 bar), and more importantly is the Kona worth the extra $500.


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

kona makes a damn good bike. no doubt. is any bike worth the money they are asken for them? no but we pay it anyway because it is something that apeals to us.bling bling. but if you can throw $2000.00 worth of parts on a good frame and sell it for $999.00. im gonna buy that bike and ride the piss out of it and if i ever do break the frame i go get another frame with the money i saved and use the $2000.00 parts on the new one.i had the early 2004 weyless 67 and it was a great bike with the exception that the rear end was too damn flexy.they pulled it off the shelves and then almost a year later you see this one. the rear end problem has been addressed and it looks even more beefy than it was before. and now it comes stock with a bolt on rear thru axel. by the way you can still climb the weyless to. the spv shock works great and there is very minimal peddle bob. i rode mine out at our xc trail all the time and had no problem climbing with it. it is just heavy but then again so is the kona and i cant see it climbing any better than the weyless. i think for the most part it comes down to how much do you want to spend. and i can bett you that the coiler dosent have half as good of parts on the $1500.00 dollar bike.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 14, 2004)

Raptordude said:


> Yeah I was thinking about that, It's just waiting to make me get mad at it.
> 
> Uhh the bottom bracket height, I don't know exactly, but it is really, really high. Higher than a lot of stuff I've seen, but not like...insanely high. Basically you can clear a ton of stuff.
> 
> ...


Just run it in the loop of rear break and front gear, then zip tie it to the arch on the fork.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Ok critical thinking time my fellow MTBers.

I was just offered by a good friend of mine, a swap. My 04 Z150, for his 02 Boxxer. His 02 Boxxer is in excellent condition, and there are only a few minor scratches.

What should I do? Is it worth it? How would it ride with the 67?


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

must not be a good friend then to offer ya that deal stay with the z150!!!!! i say no way.boxxers are a light weight downhill fork.unless you are into dh races stick with what you have got. and it is two years old verses you're brand new z150 and the z150 is worth alot more right now anyway.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Nice color..how much that sent you back??? I'd be interested...sweet sweet


----------



## saviorself (Dec 15, 2004)

Hey raptordude i know this is probably a stupid question but Ive never bought a bike offline before. Anyway, does this bike come assembled or should I just give it to my shop to assemble. Thanks alot.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

The bike ships "dealer ready". Basically what you have to do for most bikes, is that it ships with the rear wheel attached. So theres the frame, rear wheel on, front wheel off. Stem and handlebars are taken off. Seatpost and Seattube are removed, pedals are removed.

What you have to do to assemble it is:
Attatch front wheel. (With Hayes disc brakes, you will need a T25 wrench and put on the rotor).
Attatch Handlebars & Stem, tighten them down.
Attach Pedals
Put in Seat Tube and Seatpost
I made sure everything, EVERYTHING was tightened perfectly. After that, tune up your ride and your good to go!

All the shifters, brakes, and BB and Crank, chain etc are all ready to ride.

Any other questions?


----------



## saviorself (Dec 15, 2004)

Thanks alot bro that was really helpful, and I know how to do all of that stuff which is good, becuase itd take me a while to put it all together from peices. Well thanks again and I hope I get to order mine within the next 2 weeks!


----------



## RobsterCraw (Oct 19, 2004)

Whats the word on this bike now, after you've had it for a while? Pretty good, no problems?


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

RobsterCraw said:


> Whats the word on this bike now, after you've had it for a while? Pretty good, no problems?


I've been waiting to ride it till Christmas.....thats like a week away. I got to test ride it though. Rides SUPER smooth. The suspension never feels sticky...or really resistant. Like if I did a drop, the continuous slow dampening would continue throught the whole travel...sorta....eh I can't explain crap.


----------



## jbogner (Jul 3, 2004)

Tried to buy one two days ago- already sold out in 20". Supergo site initially said "on backorder," but I'm pretty sure they're not getting any more in at that price (today they removed 20" from the menu)... buy now while you can...


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

ok. im glad that you have you're bike. because over three weeks now and still no bike for me.. i am done with super slow now and am calling managment in the morning to get my money back. they told me they are now sold out of the size i need and have allready told me mine was being shipped like on five different ocassions! i am now pissed to the point that i will never do buisness with super go. they have the worst customer service i have ever seen!!!!!!!!! and i hope noone ever breaks one of these frames because you will then be dealing with the same horse s#%t that i have been dealing with for allmost a month. i am going to try and get my money back and buy a kona stinky frame and build it up myself.super go has just made my blood pressure boil with all this. they know nothing about bikes at all there and apearently they know nothing about takeing care of their customers either. all i can say is dont buy from them unless you want to deal with their customer service for ever and get a different story every time you speak to someone.i dont care how great the bike rides. it is no longer worth the hassel to deal with this piss poor company any longer.i would tell my whole story but it would probably take all this sites storage to put on the whole thing. good luck if you buy from these loosers. you will need it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## freerider167 (Dec 2, 2004)

that sucks, also about the frame, i have been researching the bike for a while, the 67 and i herd from somepeople that the frame or swingarm tends to flex a bit. also they say too much flex will brake and snap. but i but thoose are people who do like 15 foot drops, it's not met for that. more like light freerider. but if it is true and it does brake, good luck getting one from supergoo. not trying to be an a$$ os anything but if the frame everdoes brake, buy a different one, move the parts over, and when you ge the new frame put it up on ebay.


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

15ft? my last 7years frame would flex to the point that it would kick you off the bike on 7 footers to tranny. it was a poor design in the rear end and that is why they only sold it for a month or two. then they pulled it off the shelves. this is the new design and looks to be much better than mine was. that is why i sent mine back to them. first warranty ever on this bike and they lost my frame i returned them and they were gonna send me the whole bike and i pay thre difference. well good and all but they charged me 3 weeks ago and never pilled me one out of stock to ship it to me. and now there out of stock. this is the worst place you can deal with i tell you. they are great when you buy the bike but when itcomes time to warranty the thing you are azz out!!!! they will put you off till they run out of stock. i have yet to get anything acomplished yet. and i have called them every day for three weeks.


----------



## CanadianHooligan (Jul 8, 2004)

Nice bike,do you like the shimano componets?what about the swinger?


----------



## freerider167 (Dec 2, 2004)

well i don't own the bike, so i can't say much, it's what i heard and read from research. i like the bike, i was planning on getting one but out of stock, i'm planning on an specialized enduro SX Trail. hope i can still get one if i order by jan. if not i'll ge thte 06 and upgrade my current bike. but the new 67 is pretty cool


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Love my XT and Deore, and the Swinger is a dream come true, love the SVP.

And if you care, comparing my 67 to my Foes, it rides a tad bit stiffer in the rear actually. The 12mm axel helps a lot.

I'm sorry to hear about the bad Customer Service, tough break on the frame size, it seems like these bikes are flying off the shelves. They ran out of black, the color I initially wanted, but I am even happier with the army green.

Sorry to hear that, but ask to talk to the manager or something, customer salespeople sometimes deal with a person differently (Know that from my job) and not each staff member will tell you the same thing. Get the manager up, tell your tale, and they will proabobly take care of you ASAP. Most of the people you get on the phone are just to order or ask simple questions.


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

i wish that were the case. i have left 7 messages with managment. no reply. when i call back and ask for a manager customer service says that he is busy so then i get the run around again. so today i told them i want my money back. they said they were gonna refund my money and i should have it in my account next week sometime. so today i had a 2004 kona stinky frame held for me from another company and i trust this company to hold it for me. i wish i had just bought the stinky in the first place. i have learned my lessen. anyway i wish you luck with you're bike. i hope noone ever has to go thru what i have been thru this past month with them.


----------



## saviorself (Dec 15, 2004)

*self control*

I have no self control, haha. I was going to try to wait a week or so to buy the bike but I gave in and bought one today. I couldnt run the risk of the 18' selling out


----------



## freerider167 (Dec 2, 2004)

if you can get a bike at a LBS instead of the internet get that. just tell him that you are planning on getting the bike off the interenet and they will make a good deal, mostly likly no match the price, but then you don't need to pay shipping, wait for it to come. if you get it at a LBS you pay them and then take it home.


----------



## saviorself (Dec 15, 2004)

*fork*

Hey I bought one of these and I still have 7 days untill it comes  
I was wondering if you can give me more info on the fork becuase it said it was a z150 on supergo but if you go to http://marzocchi.com/template/listSPAForks.asp?IDFolder=113&LN=UK&Sito=mtb&IDAnno=2456
it says there is two z150s and neither look like the one in the picture. Please help. And also how long about did it take you to get your bike from when you ordered it?
Thanks alot


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

it is a z150 drop off fork. the only difference is that the drop off is the oe version with ssvf cartridges rather than hscv that the freeride version has. the rest of the fork is the same but in a all black color that looks better than the freeride version anyway. so enjoy it it is still gonna be a nice fork. if you ever get you're bike that is. supergo sucks!!!!!!!!


----------



## saviorself (Dec 15, 2004)

ctrailfreak said:


> it is a z150 drop off fork. the only difference is that the drop off is the oe version with ssvf cartridges rather than hscv that the freeride version has. the rest of the fork is the same but in a all black color that looks better than the freeride version anyway. so enjoy it it is still gonna be a nice fork. if you ever get you're bike that is. supergo sucks!!!!!!!!


but is this a 130mm or 150mm travel fork and could you maybe send me a link to the marzocchi site becuase it says drop-offs are only 130?
Thanks


----------



## freerider167 (Dec 2, 2004)

150mm trust me they are 150mm. it would be odd to have a 7 inch travel bike with a 5 inch travel fork.


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

it is 150mm for sure. i called marzocchi direct and actually it is more like 155mm to be exact. that is what the service tech told me and said it is a very quality fork. it just dosent have the hscv in it but you can upgrade it to the hscv. myself. i would just ride the thing the way it is.
by the way you have to go to the oe portion of the site not the aftermarket part. they have a pdf file on the oe fork line up.


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

here is a link right to it http://www.marzocchi.com/Template/d...fsp2!>!ucmPhhfuuj`2/JEPhhfuup!&IDOggetto=7955


----------



## saviorself (Dec 15, 2004)

ctrailfreak said:


> here is a link right to it http://www.marzocchi.com/Template/d...fsp2!>!ucmPhhfuuj`2/JEPhhfuup!&IDOggetto=7955


Thanks alot it makes sense now I didnt know it was a "mad for manufactures" fork. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

no problem. any part for that fork you can order straight from marzocchi. since it is an oe fork the parts list wont be in the bike shop catalog. upgrade springs etc....


----------



## dmananderson (May 9, 2004)

*nice*

nice pics. hopefully my parents will get me one for christmas. ill keep my fingers crossed


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

I'm still waiting for X-Mas...only like 4 more days.


----------



## Mattr (Mar 1, 2004)

Raptordude,

Is the fork that came with your bike a Z150 Drop Off or a Z150 FR....or other Z150?


----------



## Sir Loin (Jun 18, 2004)

Mattr said:


> Raptordude,
> 
> Is the fork that came with your bike a Z150 Drop Off or a Z150 FR....or other Z150?


It comes with an 04 Z150 Drop Off.


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

nice bike!!!


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

its about time. i just got my money back from superslow today from the purchase on my weyless 67 that they sold out from under me and will be getten my stinky on wednesday.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Sup guys, I get to ride my rig in a little bit! Sooo excited to huck some drops, shuttle it to the top of Mt. Tam, build some jumps.

I was thinking of tossing on the Marzocchi Integrated Fender on it, but they're so damn expensive. Later in the spring, if my job takes off, might get a 66RC 170MM.  THAT would be KILLER.

But I just ordered a few things for my bike riding experience:
661 Full Comp Helmet (Whats a good goggle for DH?)
Camelback Rocket


----------



## saviorself (Dec 15, 2004)

Raptordude said:


> Sup guys, I get to ride my rig in a little bit! Sooo excited to huck some drops, shuttle it to the top of Mt. Tam, build some jumps.
> 
> I was thinking of tossing on the Marzocchi Integrated Fender on it, but they're so damn expensive. Later in the spring, if my job takes off, might get a 66RC 170MM.  THAT would be KILLER.
> 
> ...


 hey man I ordered one 9 days ago and it hasnt come yet  
I was wondering how long it took for yours to deliver?
Thanks


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

saviorself said:


> hey man I ordered one 9 days ago and it hasnt come yet
> I was wondering how long it took for yours to deliver?
> Thanks


let me tell you this. i waited a month and they had told me it had allready shipped twice and then they tell me they never shipped it and that they were sold out and never pulled me one out of stock. do you're self a favor and call them tomarrow am and tell them you want a tracking number for it so that you may see where it is at. if they do not give you a tracking number it has not shipped and you are out of luck just like i was and will have to get a refund. nad they are sold out of all sizes and are no longer going to sell the weyless 67 so if you do break it you will not get a replacement frame if they sell them out too. there must be something wrong with them because they are now dumping the 67 frame for $399 and last week it was $550 and before that it was $899. why would they just try to get rid of them and lower the prices so much if nothing is the matter with them and never stock them again? now i am glad i didnt get it. i am getten my 2004 stinky wednesday for the same price and it is really a much better bike anyway. but good luck with you're purchase and i hope it turns out well for you but if they are starten to give you the run around then i would say to get you're money back as that takes for ever also!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! they will never see another nickel of my money.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

saviorself said:


> hey man I ordered one 9 days ago and it hasnt come yet
> I was wondering how long it took for yours to deliver?
> Thanks


It took around a week to get delivered to me. (Nor Cal). I suppose I got lucky. Just be patient I guess! It is the holiday season and I ordered near November.


----------



## Samurai (Dec 18, 2004)

*Kona Coiler (05) vs. Weyless 67*

hey i'm just getting into freeriding and i was wondering if anyone would recommend this bike over a 05 Coiler or vice versa. People told me that the Coiler is kick ass and it looks awsome but i take a look at the 67 and i'm amazed just the same. You guys say the 67's really nice but i just want another opinion between the 2 bikes. Thanks in advance


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Samurai said:


> hey i'm just getting into freeriding and i was wondering if anyone would recommend this bike over a 05 Coiler or vice versa. People told me that the Coiler is kick ass and it looks awsome but i take a look at the 67 and i'm amazed just the same. You guys say the 67's really nice but i just want another opinion between the 2 bikes. Thanks in advance


The 67 has a far superior component spec over the Coiler. I saw the 05 Coiler the other day, and it does look good, but the 67 is a lot better in my opinion.

First off, the Z150 on the Coiler looks not as good as the one on the 67. (04 vs 05) The 04 one (The one on the 67) has bigger stancions, 20MM dropouts, and ETA. I think, if I noticed, that the 05 (The one on the coiler) has smaller stancions, regular dropouts, and no ETA.

The 67 also has a 12mm rear axel for increased stiffness, replaceable rear dropout and deralliur hanger, a far superior rear shock. (Swinger 4 Way vs. some vanilla without a piggy back...SPV all the way) Better components too. The Holzfeller proabobly is better than the race face on the Coiler, the brake systems are the same, except the 67 comes stock with 8" rotors.

All in all, you get a LOT better components if you ask me. I saw the coiler, and its a great bike, but it's sorta of a skimpy freeride bike if you ask me. Its sort of designed to be a "long travel trail bike"...but in all honesty, I think the 67 can dish out more. The longer stroke on the 67 at 2.75, 7 inches of travel, 20mm and 12mm axels for stiffness, better cranks and more freeride orientated components put this contest away in my opinion.

I would go with the 67 all the way man. You get better components for less....how can you argue that? And what are you paying 1,600 for? A Name?


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

trust me you are not paying for a name when you buy a kona. it is an insurance policy. they will be around for a long timeand their frames are stronger than a mack truck.by the way the weyless 67's are all out on all sizes now so there is no way to get one now. get the coiler like i told you before. it will save you the heart ache of haveing to warranty this bike once you break it and they will no longer give you a new frame when they stop sellen the 67's . they are not like a bike manufacturer. they do not pull aside frames for warranty use only. they sell everything that they have. also i have broken a weyless 67 within less than a year. and the first run in production was better than second. so i broke the second and now this was gonna be the third time and now im got my money back and am getten my stinky instead.


----------



## FXRob (Jan 29, 2004)

I was lucky and found my 67 at my local Supergo with the "better" component spec on it (Swinger 6-way, full XT etc.) I purposely didn't ride it until I got a new fork ('05 Z1 FR 1), so I could sell my Firefly as a new take off. I've only had a chance to ride it once, but I'm very impressed with this bike for what I spent on it. I also swapped out the heavy Motoraptors/Maxxis downhill tubes for a 2.5 Blue Groove (kevlar) front and a 2.5 Weirwolf rear with lighter tubes. This bike climbs very well, the Swinger is a great shock with virtually no bob on climbs. It is gonna take me awhile to get the Swinger totally dialed in for the downhill though....too many adjustments. The '05 Z1 (150mm) feels just right geometry wise, and with the ETA the climbs are much much easier. I don't notice any flex in the rear end on this bike which I was afraid of when buying it. I also have a BigHit and a Foes FXR which is a very stiff bike so I think I'd be able to feel the rear end flexing around if it was doing so. I'd recommend this bike to anyone, you simply can't beat it for the money. I bought it because my Bighit was too heavy to climb with, and I wanted something I could do some drops on and not have to worry about tearing up my $4k Foes. Money well spent, I'm really happy with this bike so far and it should get better as I dial in the Swinger


----------



## saviorself (Dec 15, 2004)

I apologize for the profanity but I think youd understand.
After 10 days after paying them $1034 I was wondering where my bike was...
I sent them an e-mail asking them for a tracking $ and possibly a scheduled delivery date
this is what I get:

Dear Customer,

I apologize for the delay. The item is no longer available and was not 
charged or shipped. Thank you.

Regards,
Heidi
Supergo Customer Service

The least they could have done was tell me they were not shipping it instead of just thinking that I'd forgot I spent 1000 on a bike. All aspects considered, supergo would be a good shop if they actually had the things they were trying to sell. Anyway, never buy anything from this piece of **** store and if you do, dont get your hopes up because it probably wont come anyway. I hope to post up an anti- sgo thread later to help people out. Thanks alot though Heidi, I'm blown away by youre customer service.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Raptordude said:


> I decided to post some picture of my new Weyless 67 I got from Supergo. I know it's just stock and it really isn't anything more than what you think it is, but I thought I would post them up for 2 reasons.
> 
> 1. Being to help others out thinking about getting the 67.
> 2. Showing off it's well made frame.
> ...


----------



## dmananderson (May 9, 2004)

Raptordude said:


> I decided to post some picture of my new Weyless 67 I got from Supergo. I know it's just stock and it really isn't anything more than what you think it is, but I thought I would post them up for 2 reasons.
> 
> 1. Being to help others out thinking about getting the 67.
> 2. Showing off it's well made frame.
> ...


thanks for the pics. i just got mine for christmas. i have only had one dirt ride on it but it is awesome. have fun on yours


----------



## freerider167 (Dec 2, 2004)

the supergo service reminds me of crystler the car company. My mom is having problems one after another. When we needed to pay 800 to fix everything which should last well over 10 years broke down. the car is about 3 years old and off the bat it started having problems. first off we called crystler and told them about this and they treated us like ****. there is nothing i can do. kindda like supergo. I hate when people do this. words of wisdom....don't buy crystler, go forign cars.


----------



## El Caballo (Nov 22, 2004)

Well, it holds up to pavement crashes. I bailed hard on wet gravel on the road down from my first ride. Total damage: a small rip in the seat. That thing is hard as bricks anyway, even with the love channel, so I'm not distraught.

The Sherman Flick+ I put on there is $$$, even when it's totally undersprung. The 4-way is doing well but I need to play with the air and rebound some more. Note to Manitou: the reverse arch is lame. It's no stronger, and all it means is cable routing is a pain and I can't use fenders.

I put Specialized Roller Pro 2.7s on it as a test ($20 at Supergo): true to the name, they roll fast and grip great on hardpack, although they're really about a 2.5. They're even decent in mud, but if you're doing lots of wet rides you'll want something with a more sparse tread. I'll probably leave it on the rear and put the stock Weirwolf back on the front.

The wheelbase is really short and the bottom bracket high: if you're actually climbing on it you'll want the seat forward on the rails, or you'll be manualing over every root and rock. I wouldn't mind an extra inch of swingarm. 

Brakes are doing fine but I haven't really put them to the test yet. I need to find a better way to remove the rear axle than carrying an adjustable wrench: I'm not a weight weenie but that's just silly. Why, oh why, did they use a 1.5 thread instead of a 1.75 thread like EVERY OTHER 12mm bolt in the WORLD uses? Then I could replace the hex with a hardware store wing nut. Anyone know where I can get a 1.75 thread thru axle?

I would have liked water bottle mounts under the downtube, like a Big Hit. I hate Camelbaks. May have to rig something with hose clamps.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey I got a question:

I was out riding today, and I love the way my 67 rides....loads of fun...stiff...and strong. Now, my front Zocchi is riding pretty plush, and I am liking it...riding a tad bit strange...but its fine. My biggest question, is how do I make the Swinger super...SUPER plush. Its a 400lb spring. I weigh around 150, 170 with gear. There is no air in the resivour, and the spring isn't cranked down.

What sort of adjustments can I make to have it ride plushier? Any suggestions? I'm looking to match one side of the suspension with a more plushier side.

Also, keep in mind that my bike is brand new...so is there a extended period of breaking in for the swinger? All the parts are brand new....and my Weasel was used...so I was wondering how, or if it does, need to break in.

If you guys could get back on me I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## El Caballo (Nov 22, 2004)

Raptordude said:


> My biggest question, is how do I make the Swinger super...SUPER plush. Its a 400lb spring.


You can't, really. SPV sacrifices plushness for pedaling efficiency.

At 150 you're light enough that you could run a lighter spring, which will help. If it bottoms with the lighter spring you can decrease the SPV volume to compensate (making it more progressive).

Also try turning up the rebound damping: too little will make it feel bouncy.


----------



## Sir Loin (Jun 18, 2004)

Raptordude said:


> There is no air in the resivour, and the spring isn't cranked down.


Did you read the swinger manual? I think the lowest PSI you can run in the SPV is 50 PSI. You might want to thumb through the manual so you don't ruin the shock.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Sir Loin said:


> Did you read the swinger manual? I think the lowest PSI you can run in the SPV is 50 PSI. You might want to thumb through the manual so you don't ruin the shock.


Yeah I just saw it and added some air in. I only rode it a bit without air. (Like an hour) So I think it should be alright. I may need to add a tad more.

I don't think I totally F***ed it up....You can only do that if you ride the shock without air and do like a 10 footer drop or somethin or for days, right?


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Well I am starting to realize things now. In the saddle the shock doesn't compress as my Foes. This is expected I suppose for the SPV. Once I stand up and even out my weight in the center of the bike, the shock compresses a little plusher and rides more balanced with the Z150 up front.

Also, I got 55PSI going in the shock now, I just realized that by reading the manual I NEED pressure at least 50 PSI. Someone give me a sigh of relief: I only rode it for like a hour today with no air pressure, am I still okay? It still rides fine....


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

im pretty sure you are going to be fine... 

A bottom out has got to be worse as long as you didnt do anything of any size.


----------



## Oddblob (Apr 8, 2004)

*Always kinda wondered about those Weyless...*

Everytime I peruse the SuperGo catalog I've been intrigued by them - especially the new 67's. Then a few days ago I came across two guys out in the woods riding them. In person, they're an impressive looking bike - very solid and burly. The real eye opener is the parts spec though. Very nice stuff for any bike, extremely impressive for the price. Those bikes sure looked like a good bargain...


----------



## Captain Crash (Apr 24, 2004)

freerider167 said:


> 150mm trust me they are 150mm. it would be odd to have a 7 inch travel bike with a 5 inch travel fork.


FYI, they are also selling them with Manitou Firefly, 110/130mm forks.

Also, I saw some frames on Ebay today.


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

well after getten burnt by supergo this is what i just got instead.


----------



## freerider167 (Dec 2, 2004)

Specs aren't as good. still a sweet bike. Frame is better.


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

i have the full race face group (diabolus) on order and it will be in friday. 31.8 bar stem and seatpost. my 8 inch rotors are on the same boat.i have atomlab trail pimp wheels and a 2005 pike race up front with 140mm travel. i have the race face cranks on it allready wich are stronger than the truvativ set that comes on the weyless. and i am glad i got this instead. and for only $250.00 more including the fork. id say i got a real good deal the only thing that the weyless has on me now is the hydro's but i can just live with my avids they still stop great.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

So today I took the 67 out on a ride, and I can honestly say, the bike rides like it should, and so much more.

I rode a muddy fireroad with some rocks and singletrack along the way. On the way up, the Swinger got SUPER stiff, I mean, I would hit a bump and it would barley dampen. The bike pedals very, very good, but the weight is kind of hard to haul up. For a freeride bike, I was impressed by how well it climbs, I was amazed.

I had a wierd impression at first at how I wanted my shock to be plusher, but the thing about SPV can be summed up this simple: Sitting in the saddle=No bob uphill or on flats (Most surfaces) Stand up=Plush Plush.

Once I started to pedal downhill, the rear immediatley softened up, and gave me a super sweet ride that I was expecting, and more. The bike rides SOO stiff in the rear, and I could feel it coming down this single track. The Z150 did a excellent job of soaking everything up. 

All in All, I couldn'tve picked a better bike. If you want a dope bike for less cash, get the 67. Well, I'm not sure if they're in stock anymore....

Oh well, I LOVE my 67. Super happy with the purchase. Thumbs up!


----------

